# Preferred Patients



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Three doctors are discussing which types of patients they prefer.

Doctor Watson says, ''I prefer librarians. All their organs are alphabetized.''

Doctor Fitzpatrick says, ''I prefer mathematicians. All their organs are numbered.''

Doctor Miller says, ''I prefer lawyers. They're gutless, heartless, brainless, spineless, and their heads and rear-ends are interchangeable.''


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

SwissJetPilot said:


> Three doctors are discussing which types of patients they prefer.
> 
> Doctor Watson says, ''I prefer librarians. All their organs are alphabetized.''
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

